# Laufzeitfehler "3021"



## marciboy (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

bekomme beim mehrmaligen Anklicken diese Fehlermeldung. Weiß jemand was das ist

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Shakie (26. Dezember 2004)

Meinst du die Fehlermeldung *"Die Stromversorgung an %1 wurde wiederhergestellt. Der Server ist nicht länger angehalten."*? Laut Fehlermeldung-Such-Programm ist dass die Fehlermeldung bei deiner Fehlernummer. Vielleicht könntest du nächstes mal einfach den Text der Fehlermeldung gleich mitschreiben...
Was meinst du denn mit "mehrmaligem Anklicken"? Was klickst du an?


----------



## marciboy (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Endweder BOF oder EOF ist True,oder der aktuelle Datensatz wurde gelöscht.Der angeforderte Vorgang benötigt einen aktuellen Datensatz.

Wenn ich in der DataList mehrmals einen Namen anklicke kommt der Fehler.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Shakie (26. Dezember 2004)

Du arbeitest also mit einer Datenbank?


----------



## Fingers (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1.) Sind überhaupt Daten vorhanden oder klickst Du da auf einer leeren Tabelle umeinander? In diesem Fall sind EOF und BOF true.

2.) Du bist am Ende der Daten angelangt und hast EOF nicht abgefragt. Dann führt das letzte rs.MoveNext ins Leere und Du hast EOF true.

Sonst müsstest Du mal den Source sehen lassen.

Gruß,
Fingers


----------

